# Low Grade Dysplasia - Stomach



## plynn (Feb 14, 2012)

having some trouble finding diagnosis code for low grade dysplasis in stomach.
can anyone help???


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 14, 2012)

537.89?


----------

